# DeWalt Shop Vacs



## lake rat (Sep 14, 2011)

Does anyone have an opinion on the DeWalt shop vacs? They have a 10 and 12 gallon model that look to have many of the features of the Festool and Fein models. I do a fair amount of work with a DeWalt orbital sander and will probably use a Dust Deputy with the vac. Your thoughts are appreciated.

Lake Rat


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

i love those little 2 gallon jobbers they make..very handy for use at work when sanding wall patches, etc. do the units you have your eye on have the 99.9% of all drywall dust capture like the cordless models? if so it works very well.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

My random orbit sander is nearly dustless when using the Porter Cable version (basically the same as the Dewalt without the variable suction) and it is quieter than a typical shop vac but not as quiet as the Fein nor Festool I tried at the local tool shop. I also have a Dust Deputy I plan to switch over to the PC whenever I get around to building a cart (probably won't be until I run out of filter bags) however the bags do a great job keeping the fine filter clean.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Marv said:


> My random orbit sander is nearly dustless when using the Porter Cable version (basically the same as the Dewalt without the variable suction) and it is quieter than a typical shop vac but not as quiet as the Fein nor Festool I tried at the local tool shop. I also have a Dust Deputy I plan to switch over to the PC whenever I get around to building a cart (probably won't be until I run out of filter bags) however the bags do a great job keeping the fine filter clean.


Hi Marv - I run a shop vac "high efficiency" (the yellow bag) as well as the pleated paper filter in my shop vac with the Dust Deputy on it. Works pretty good. Still have good suction and I haven't changed a bag or cleaned the filter in over 14 months. I check them every time I empty the Dust Deputy bucket, about 2-3 times a month, and they look good.:smile: My suggestion would be to hook that Dust Deputy up now and maybe never run out of bags:yes:


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Hi Marv - I run a shop vac "high efficiency" (the yellow bag) as well as the pleated paper filter in my shop vac with the Dust Deputy on it. Works pretty good. Still have good suction and I haven't changed a bag or cleaned the filter in over 14 months. I check them every time I empty the Dust Deputy bucket, about 2-3 times a month, and they look good.:smile: My suggestion would be to hook that Dust Deputy up now and maybe never run out of bags:yes:


Hi John! I was using the Dust Deputy with a Ridgid shop vac on my router table/drill press etc and it did an excellent job keeping the filter clean unless I forgot to empty it! I use those tools quite a bit daily and the shop vac noise was getting annoying so I just switched them over to a second dedicated dust collector with a Thein baffle/30 gallon drum and I'll eventually use the DD with the tool vac for sanders etc so I don't have to buy any more bags. :smile:


----------

